# How long should a heat mat take?



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

I will admit now I might not be leaving it long enough, but my heat mat doesn't seem to be doing a good job. 

It's an exo terra desert mat, inside a vivexotic LX24. 

It's under a 1.5mm vinyl tile substrate. 

It's been on now (disconnected from the thermostat) for 2 hours. It has topped out at 31.4C but it's only heating certain spots not the whole mat. 

The mat covers half the tank and I'm using a digital thermometer that is in place right against the floor. 

I'll leave it on for now but perhaps I've done something simple wrong. First time vivarium owner. 

Thanks


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Left the mat on for 24 hours and still no change to above. 

Could really use a suggestion?

Second to that can anyone tell me if this just seems fine. Been gearing up to get a leopard gecko and this is the final hurdle for me. Once I'm content with temperatures I'll be purchasing my new friend from Croydon reptiles.


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 29, 2011)

The whole mat should be heating up, not just certain spots. It sounds faulty.


----------



## Frosty2532 (Nov 30, 2010)

Jesterone said:


> I will admit now I might not be leaving it long enough, but my heat mat doesn't seem to be doing a good job.
> 
> It's an exo terra desert mat, inside a vivexotic LX24.
> 
> ...


If its the mat I think it is, it should only be used on glass and not wooden vivariums; I would buy a new heat mat tomorrow as yours sounds faulty.


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

It did say glass only on the packaging. But I was told that it wouldn't make a difference. 

Problem is, it's now stuck to the viv lol. 

Can you recommend a more appropriate heat mat?

Thank you both for the response.


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

this will do just need the size for your viv Lucky Reptile Thermo Mat 14w (26 x 27.5cm) HTM-14UK - Surrey Pet Supplies


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> this will do just need the size for your viv Lucky Reptile Thermo Mat 14w (26 x 27.5cm) HTM-14UK - Surrey Pet Supplies


Thanks bigd. 

By any chance would a Habistat heat mat 12W 27.94 x 27.94cm be ok?

I don't want to buy a glass only mat again  I'll be getting my money back on it even though I have to rip it out (sticky underside)


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Jesterone said:


> Thanks bigd.
> 
> By any chance would a Habistat heat mat 12W 27.94 x 27.94cm be ok?
> 
> I don't want to buy a glass only mat again  I'll be getting my money back on it even though I have to rip it out (sticky underside)


 yep that will do : victory:


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

Great. 

Thanks again to all.

Annoyed with myself really as this was literally the last step then I was all ready to go


----------



## bigd_1 (May 31, 2011)

Jesterone said:


> Great.
> 
> Thanks again to all.
> 
> Annoyed with myself really as this was literally the last step then I was all ready to go


 you will be more annoyed when you pull the old mat off it leves 1/2 the glue in the viv


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

bigd_1 said:


> you will be more annoyed when you pull the old mat off it leves 1/2 the glue in the viv


I've already got that far. It's also the nice sealant down the sides. 

Life's a bitch but you live and learn.


----------



## PhillyDee (May 17, 2010)

Top tip - WD40 dissolves sticky stuff!


----------



## Jesterone (Sep 30, 2012)

PhillyDee said:


> Top tip - WD40 dissolves sticky stuff!


I used nail polish remover (Acetone content). Didn't occur to me that WD40 would be good so thanks I'll remember it. 

I've pulled out the exo terra mat, removed all residue and sealant on the sides and cut out a new piece of vinyl tile. And took the oppotunity to install my new Arcadia LED moonlight. 

New heat mat comes Tuesday. Thanks again everyone.


----------

